# Searching by Type



## SageHendrix (Apr 4, 2006)

I am wondering if there is a way I can look at my own gallery and then tell the system to only show me submissions that are "photographs" or to only show me "Digital Art"

Something like that?  Am I just not finding the option for that?


----------



## timoran (Apr 5, 2006)

I think FA needs a "search by rating" option - so I can view only M and AO submissions. That would collectively save FA a LOT of processing.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Apr 5, 2006)

timoran said:
			
		

> I think FA needs a "search by rating" option - so I can view only M and AO submissions. That would collectively save FA a LOT of processing.



I'm guessing you're only here for the porn. =3


----------



## Final_Destiny (Apr 5, 2006)

silverwolfe said:
			
		

> timoran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yes... it saddens me when people only come on to hunt for diecent porns... especially underage kids...

lol, my FA account only has mature art, but i have a dA account for my soft fluffy stuff =D

---------------------------------------------

what really annoys me tho on FA browse, is that fecking loads of people consider hyper fur art to be macro/micro..... its annoying when looking for shrunked draggys to see thousands of wolves with dicks bigger than their bodies, or foxes with the chest size of a swimming pool - why do so many people not understand what "hyper fur (adult)" is for!? ><


----------



## timoran (Apr 5, 2006)

silverwolfe said:
			
		

> timoran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wouldn't need FA if not. There's already plenty of galleries for clean stuff!


----------



## Final_Destiny (Apr 5, 2006)

timoran said:
			
		

> silverwolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol, you take FA as some sort of porn house!? ffs, its a place where people can express themselves fully in their art, and sometimes that might involve porn.....

you make me sick....


----------



## Litre (Apr 5, 2006)

Final_Destiny said:
			
		

> timoran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Except most of it IS porn, so your argument is fairly null. g'day.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Apr 5, 2006)

timoran said:
			
		

> silverwolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have my mature content blocker up. =3


----------



## Laik (Apr 5, 2006)

Litre said:
			
		

> Final_Destiny said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I feel sorry for those of you that you can't enjoy art that has no porn involved. Some subtleties in life are what makes it worth living. Anyway, you disgust me so I will stop talking to you. Have a nice day.

And yeah, I have my mature filter on too. ^_^


----------



## Final_Destiny (Apr 5, 2006)

Litre said:
			
		

> Final_Destiny said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol, that comment just basically tells everyone that your just as bad as the rest of the porn hunting savages that roam FA.... 

but thats humanity for you.... non-appreciative of art and always hungry for something to wank over.... and then you get those who do just that AND critisize! ?? *shivers*


----------



## Grave (Apr 5, 2006)

Final_Destiny said:
			
		

> Litre said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*resists huge urge to get involved in the flame-fest*

MUST...HOLD...BACK...OPINIONZ.....ARRRRGH


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Apr 5, 2006)

Grave said:
			
		

> *resists huge urge to get involved in the flame-fest*
> 
> MUST...HOLD...BACK...OPINIONZ.....ARRRRGH



*holds back Grave trying to calm him down*


----------



## Grave (Apr 5, 2006)

silverwolfe said:
			
		

> Grave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 :lol:


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Apr 5, 2006)

Grave said:
			
		

> silverwolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If I knew that people weren't gonna jump all over you (because it's you) I'd let you say it. =3


----------



## Laik (Apr 5, 2006)

silverwolfe said:
			
		

> Grave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*tickles Silverwolfe so that he let's Grave go*

Now you're free to join us ^_^

Purge the unclean (omg I can't believe I said that... I'm too sleepy)

*goes to bed purring senseless rants*


----------



## uncia2000 (Apr 5, 2006)

Grave said:
			
		

> silverwolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations, you made it, Grave! 

=
_(& thanks, SW; your paws were needed there ^^)_


----------



## Grave (Apr 5, 2006)

Laik said:
			
		

> silverwolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nah its alright, silver's right. Cos its me i'll get jumped on from all angles by shitloads of people, so i will save myself the bother and stay quiet...

...for now... :wink:


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Apr 5, 2006)

Grave said:
			
		

> Laik said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're just gonna wait til I go to sleep aren't you? ^-^;

Oh well, I guess I cannot stop the inevitable.


----------



## Grave (Apr 5, 2006)

silverwolfe said:
			
		

> Grave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No no, i will stick to my word. I wont get involved. Anyway i will be asleep way before you remember?


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Apr 5, 2006)

Grave said:
			
		

> No no, i will stick to my word. I wont get involved. Anyway i will be asleep way before you remember?


Oh right right. =3

As for that filter system.. (Drifted a bit off-topic didn't we?) I think that it would be great to have a filter system that worked better than what we have now, but that also relies on the users to properly tag all their work with the correct tags.  Being able to find specific things though like clean, male wolf pregnancy art would definitely be nice. =3


----------



## Grave (Apr 5, 2006)

silverwolfe said:
			
		

> Grave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe the admins should start checking the art that is uploaded and making sure that they are put under the right categories and if not then change them to the right category and send the users a note stating what was done and what the user should do in the future.

I know that sounds like alot of work but, i see all these admins that keep getting added to the team and well, wheres all the work and mantime going?

*still holding back that urge*


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Apr 5, 2006)

Grave said:
			
		

> silverwolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well since FA is still usually pretty slow doing something like that would take... alot of time, you'd probably need a whole team specifically assembled to do something like that.


----------



## Grave (Apr 5, 2006)

silverwolfe said:
			
		

> Grave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Doesnt take alot to organize a team...


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Apr 5, 2006)

Grave said:
			
		

> Doesnt take alot to organize a team...



True true, but right now there are bigger fish to fry, so to speak.

These filters and tags can wait until all the hardware issues get resolved and all the major bugs that are still around get resolved.


----------



## Litre (Apr 5, 2006)

Final_Destiny said:
			
		

> Litre said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How am I just as bad? How am I wanking over everything? I merely stated a fact. Furaffinity, despite all denial, is compromised of porn. It is -fact-. Yes, there is clean work, but 90%+ of FA is porn/mature material.

Oh, p.s.; Remember the original reason why FA was created.


----------



## yak (Apr 6, 2006)

Litre said:
			
		

> How am I just as bad? How am I wanking over everything? I merely stated a fact. Furaffinity, despite all denial, is compromised of porn. It is -fact-. Yes, there is clean work, but 90%+ of FA is porn/mature material.
> 
> Oh, p.s.; Remember the original reason why FA was created.


Deja vu. Yes, i was stating the same back then. For all i know FA can be made out of pure untainted sin, but as long as there still IS the type of art that i can enjoy - and that is not porn - i'll try to keep my eyes closed on it. 
..........................................
*how do you ban a page.....  so tempting.... ughhh* NOOOOUUUU....
I do not want to take the responcibility for unleashing  the horror upon this topic.. ^^


----------



## Final_Destiny (Apr 6, 2006)

Litre said:
			
		

> Final_Destiny said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



im sure Fender created this place so that artists can express themselves fully, due to the fascist administrators of the current art sites strictly prohibiting nudity (or at least, on dA it is) - im not going to argue this anymore 

----------------------------------------------------

it would be convenient if the admins could tell people that hyper art doesnt belong in macro/micro (as i have mentioned before somewhere)


----------



## Grave (Apr 6, 2006)

Final_Destiny said:
			
		

> im sure Fender created this place so that artists can express themselves fully, due to the fascist administrators of the current art sites strictly prohibiting nudity (or at least, on dA it is) - im not going to argue this anymore
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------
> 
> it would be convenient if the admins could tell people that hyper art doesnt belong in macro/micro (as i have mentioned before somewhere)



Sheezy Art, dont forget they allowed adult art in the beginning to get popular then they realized that they ran the risk of breaking the law because the admins/owners were underage and not legally adults hence making the fact that they were hosting porn an illigal act so they got rid of the adult art with only two days notice to the artists to clean up their galleries or fuck off.

And DA...well they are just too big and full of anime to care about freedom of expression or giving people the ability to host wank off material for each other...


----------



## Litre (Apr 6, 2006)

Oh yes. I bet you can "express yourself" freely here.

That still doesn't mar the fact most of the expression is porn.


----------



## Final_Destiny (Apr 6, 2006)

Grave said:
			
		

> Final_Destiny said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ive heard that dA has just gone downhill now.... ive even heard rumours of the da OWNERS stealing and selling art from their members.....


----------



## Grave (Apr 6, 2006)

Final_Destiny said:
			
		

> ive heard that dA has just gone downhill now.... ive even heard rumours of the da OWNERS stealing and selling art from their members.....



That does not surprise me, as i was banned from there a couple of years ago for uploading "explicit content" yet the very mod that reported me had rope bondage fetish porn in her gallery. When asked about the double standards all i got was a "well the knots are artistic so its allowed" bullshit answer.


----------



## Final_Destiny (Apr 6, 2006)

Grave said:
			
		

> Final_Destiny said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol, ive never had a run in with the staff, but i know people who have been banned for periods of time for defending themselves......


----------



## uncia2000 (Apr 6, 2006)

_*trims back a few of the way-OT posts*_


			
				Litre said:
			
		

> That has no relevance to the topic at hand.  :wink:


*nods*. thx, agreed.


----------



## Litre (Apr 6, 2006)

uncia2000 said:
			
		

> _*trims back a few of the way-OT posts*_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The DA posts have no relevance either, so you might want to trim those too?


----------



## Final_Destiny (Apr 6, 2006)

Litre said:
			
		

> uncia2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



rofl, waiting for a reward treat or something? XD

yes, uncia, id just like to put forward what i said on the topic last time... which i cant remember... uh......... whats this topic called?

oh right, yes, it would be good if you could possibly sort out the people submitting hyper fur into micro/macro art category's please n_n


----------



## Litre (Apr 6, 2006)

Final_Destiny said:
			
		

> Litre said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



speak for yourself


----------



## Laik (Apr 6, 2006)

Final_Destiny said:
			
		

> rofl, waiting for a reward treat or something? XD




Give him a cookie! ^_^

Regarding the topic, it'd be nice if the entire browse section was modified into a tree but that would lead to a revaluation of all the present art... That would not only take ages but also a great effort from the team.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Apr 6, 2006)

Laik said:
			
		

> Final_Destiny said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, not a tree shape but I see what you're saying.  With sub-categories for each section getting gradually more specific.  That would also mean though that the users would have to keep up with being as specific as they can with all their tags.  Also a team would still need to be assembled seperately to make sure they were all organized correctly.


----------



## Laik (Apr 6, 2006)

silverwolfe said:
			
		

> Laik said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exactly, it's more an organisation thing than anything else but I0m almost sure it would help a lot of people. ^_^


----------

